# Anyone have printable cheat sheets for circuit numbers?



## nitro71 (Sep 17, 2009)

Was wondering if anyone had any printable cheat sheets for single and three phase circuit numbers. Something that will fit on a small card. Got some business card lamination I'll cover them with. Any other cool cheat sheets?


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Personally, I think everyone should eventually learn how to figure the colors in their heads. "Cheat Sheets" are nothing but crutches that take more time to look at than using your head.

Do you have Excel?


----------



## nitro71 (Sep 17, 2009)

Of course I can make my own but was hoping someone had already done it. Sometimes I don't do work that requires much circuiting for a few months then I'll be doing ground work or..? Anyways I'm running my own business again full time and can use whatever cheat sheets I want to.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

What do you need them for single phase for? I'm not being a smart ass, maybe there is something that I am missing?

For 3 phase there are multiple ways, I found the easiest is to divide by 6 and then use the remainder.

We know the following by heart:

1 and 2 are A 
3 and 4 are B
5 and 6 are C

Remember that 0 is the same as 6 in this instance, got it?

Now you divide the circuit number by 6 and take note of the *remainder *. How many times that 6 goes into the circuit number doesn't matter, you need the remainder. 

So you have circuit 27. 6 goes into that 4 times to make 24 and the remainder is 3, that's what you need: 3

Go back to the chart above, something that you already know since the first 6 circuits are easy to remember and picture in your head. 3 is B phase so you use whatever color corresponds with B phase (this changes with voltage and location).

Now you have circuit 36, divide that by 6 and you have a remainder of 0. A 0 remainder is the same as a remainder of 6 (since you are dividing by 6) so circuit 36 is the same phase as circuit 6, which is C.

Circuit 68. Remainder of 2, 2 is Phase A

I have a chart on my iPhone, but I find it easier to do it in my head than to take the phone out and find the hart with dirty or gloved hands.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

nitro71 said:


> Of course I can make my own but was hoping someone had already done it. Sometimes I don't do work that requires much circuiting for a few months then I'll be doing ground work or..? Anyways I'm running my own business again full time and can use whatever cheat sheets I want to.


Click on my link then.


----------



## ibuzzard (Dec 28, 2008)

nitro71 said:


> *Anyone have printable cheat sheets for circuit numbers?*


You don't need one for a 6-circuit panel - do you?


----------



## DIRT27 (Aug 25, 2010)

480sparky said:


> Personally, I think everyone should eventually learn how to figure the colors in their heads. "Cheat Sheets" are nothing but crutches that take more time to look at than using your head.
> 
> Do you have Excel?


I totally agree with that, it's not rocket science. When I was a first year apprentice the journeyman he used to spit out #s all day and ask what color it was. You don't have to memorize anything you just need to be able to multiply by 6 or 4 and count. 

Most of the guys in company I work for now don't know how to do this and don't care to learn, it sad because it is so easy and is much more efficient. When I first started with them I was pulling some wire and the guy I was working with told me to check the panel schedule to find out what colors to pull. I asked why, if I knew the circuit #'s I already knew what colors to pull. He looked puzzled and told me to check the panel schedule anyway to be sure. I found that pretty funny because in commercial work I think that it should be taught as a first year apprentice.


----------



## brother (Nov 25, 2008)

my way is similar as one of the others mention, about dividing. 

Just remember that any ODD multiple of 3 is red or B phase
and any EVEN multiple of 3 is blue or C phase. 

All others are A phase or black.


----------



## nitro71 (Sep 17, 2009)

I'm just saying I don't feel like taking the time to remember the formulas. I've got other things I'd rather think about and I tend to forget them over time if I'm not identifying circuit numbers on a regular basis. I'll make my own cheat sheets and post em up.


----------



## ibuzzard (Dec 28, 2008)

A first period apprentice is expected to need a little reminder chart,not a journeyman.Once you get into ckts.43-84 or higher,remember the rule of 6,use a calculator if you must.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

nitro71 said:


> I'm just saying I don't feel like taking the time to remember the formulas.


Divide by six, the remainder is the phase.

It's that simple, no real formula.


----------



## nitro71 (Sep 17, 2009)

Was going to say something less than nice : )


----------



## DIRT27 (Aug 25, 2010)

You shouldn't need a calculator. If the sum of all #'s is divisible by 3 and even the # is divisible by 6. If the number is odd and the sum is divisible by 3 the # is divisible by 3.

Ex. 78/ 7+8= 15 15 can be divided by 3 and 78 is an even # so it would be blue or yellow

ex. 2 45/ 4+5=9 9 can be divided by 3 and 45 is an odd # so it would be red or orange.

ex.3 19/ 1+9=10 Not divisible by 3 but if you subtract 1 18 is and it would be blue or yellow so you so 19 would be black or brown.

This is really simple math that can be done in your head before you could pull a cheat card out of your wallet.


----------



## ibuzzard (Dec 28, 2008)

nitro71 said:


> It's to bad you guys are just wire pull/conduit monkey's and don't get into other types of installs.


Yes,all of us long time sparkys regret that we've not spent the bulk of our time doing rope-a dope,or data/com as a career path.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

nitro71 said:


> Was going to say something less than nice : )


Well, you did say it:



> It's to bad you guys are just wire pull/conduit monkey's and don't get into other types of installs.


I find that very rude considering the fact that none of us here are wire pulling monkeys. 

Like I said, divide by 6 and the remainder is the phase. If you can't remember that and do it properly, then you are the monkey.


----------



## ibuzzard (Dec 28, 2008)

HackWork said:


> If you can't remember that and do it properly, then you are the monkey.


LOL

I am the Eggman...They are the Eggmen....I am the Walrus... goo goo gjoob


----------



## DIRT27 (Aug 25, 2010)

We are monkeys that can do some simple math. :thumbsup:

There has been really simple examples on here, they all end up with the same result. Common sense should help you remember the formula.

I don't think you'll find a ton of conduit, wire pull monkeys on these boards.They all ready know everything they need.

Sometimes they let me make up and install devices too.


----------



## danickstr (Mar 21, 2010)

A cheat sheet is a good idea, to not interrupt the flow of work to do math, what is the big deal, he wants one. Besides, it is possible to make a calc error ina hurry and then the phase load is off.


----------



## Ctek1010 (Nov 19, 2021)

DIRT27 said:


> We are monkeys that can do some simple math. 👍
> 
> There has been really simple examples on here, they all end up with the same result. Common sense should help you remember the formula.
> 
> ...


Yeah it’s kind of funny how you can tell dude talking **** about wire pulling monkeys is probably the worst ****ing prima donna ever scared to dig a ditch barely knows how to wire a three way you know the time


----------



## Wardenclyffe (Jan 11, 2019)

How to Figure Out Circuit Numbers By Color - Electrician Apprentice HQ


Circuit number colors in a 3 phase panel are really easy to identify once you learn a trick. It's ca




electricianapprenticehq.com


----------



## Slay301 (Apr 23, 2018)

Get the app called phased


----------



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

11 year old thread guys.


----------



## Slay301 (Apr 23, 2018)

backstay said:


> 11 year old thread guys.


Age old problem lol


----------

